# Info On Dwarf Crayfish



## Andrew (Sep 26, 2018)

I've been thinking of getting some Dwarf Crayfish. I'm hoping for some advice on general care. 

How many could be kept in a 10 gallon tank? 

Are they difficult to breed?


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

I would think the answer to your question would depend on species.
many of the little ones are relatively hardy and not prone to too much aggression, but again, species specific.

I have a few small groups of self cloning crays that I keep in 10 gallon tanks. they seem to deal with the close proximity of one another as long as there is enough hiding places and sufficient food.


----------

